# Wheelbarrow clambake



## baking fool (Jul 3, 2013)

I've heard of people using an aluminum garbage can to steam a sackful of clams or whatever but not a wheelbarrow. this is a cool idea:

[youtube]e1esEPrCcMw[/youtube]


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 26, 2013)

That does look like a cool idea


----------

